# whats your trolling setups????



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

When I fish cave run or green river: I run two down rods on each side, two board rods on each side, and a rod in the prop wash. When I fish oh I get my wife to go and I run a rod in the prop, 2 down rods on inside, and a down rod on the outside. Oh trolling rules are so lame.


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

In OH, fire out 2 rods. Ride around for about five minutes. Then I go, this sucks and pull my rods and go some where and start casting. Now I can go to St Clair with a friend and troll all day. Flat line 2 in the wash 2 out to the outside


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

With two of us: one rod straight out on each side and one board rod each side. W/ three: add one more board rod each side. I've been using the yellow Offshores. Tried running rods straight back sometimes, but no takers. I made a set of the "little big boards" posted in Guy's subforum on esoxeast for this season. Ran great on one trip so far.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Can you explain a down rod on the inside and a down rod on the outside? Having trouble visualizing the setup.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

The two rods per person deal in Ohio is not specifically aiming at muskie fisherman, as the state knows most muskie fisherman are CPR. The rules must be the same for all species, and with Lake Erie to our north the laws were put into place to keep Erie's walleyes from being raped. That is why it will likely never be 3 rods per person like PA and NY. 

One straight out to the side 90 and one down rod buried on each side of the boat. I troll a lot of contours and structure so that allows me to ensure my baits are going over what I want. You can see my two rod-per-person setup in this pic:


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

We troll one rod pointing out the side and the other rod on the transom pointing straight back behind the boat. The idea is to separate the two rod tips to keep the lures from tangling and also ensure that you are covering a wider area around and behind the boat.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Once you figure out a way to effectively run 6 rods off the boat, you pretty much got her licked...Throw in a tube holder tree such as Big Jon's and you can effectively run up to 12 rods or more off of pretty much any boat. Last year, PA went to 3 rods per man rule which makes for a real nice spread while trolling, especially with 3 fishermen in the boat.

The keys to trolling multiple rods are staggered line lengths, rod lengths, tip spreads and true running baits. My boat rods consist of two 9' to 10' rods straight out the side, two down rods about 6.5' to 7' in length which are set vertically down the side toward the back of the boat and finally two rods 7' long running straight out the back of each corner. I prefer to run my side rod lengths a minimum of 25' out to as far as 80' depending where I'm fishing. My back rods in the wash are never less than 10' to 15' and down rods are sometimes as short as the length of my leader (3 to 4 feet). My goal is to keep all lines staggered so that my side rods are furthest out, back rods in between and down rods closest to the boat. Tangles happen regardless when running multiple lines like this and are typically due to a lure that strays due to various reasons or fish. Now, throw some in-line planer boards into the mix and you have a nice trolling spread which is sure to increase your odds! 

All those lines can certainly get stressful at times, but esablishing a good routine and giving it all a chance will certainly help. We caught some good fish this year off of offshore inlines....if you asked me 10 years ago if I'd be running planer boards for muskie fishing locally, I would have never believed it...I'm sure glad we did!


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

I agree with shutupijfish. I run longer lines as I get out further from the boat. If you run 3 lines on one side with properly tuned lures, you can run a rod straight down and a rod out 90 degrees you won't get tangled. The third line on a board with a shallower running bait. With the shallower bait on the board you can reel in the board line to check for weeds etc and let the line back out without being worried about tangling that line.


----------



## MuskieWolverine (May 16, 2012)

With 2 in the boat, I run 2 down rods off the back (I let these out the furthest) and 2 8.5 foot rods straight out. (I keep these the closest in)

Seems like most are running their out rods farther back than the down rods, but I seem to get tangled more when I do that. With the setup I use, I only get tangled when a lure decides to do something it's not supposed to, which is rarely.

I've messed with boards a few times, but they have been more trouble than help for me. Other than avoiding tangles, is there a benefit I'm not seeing?

I've been skunked for 3.5 weeks now.....got 47 muskie since April, and bang....I'm in a drought.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

MuskieWolverine said:


> With 2 in the boat, I run 2 down rods off the back (I let these out the furthest) and 2 8.5 foot rods straight out. (I keep these the closest in)
> 
> Seems like most are running their out rods farther back than the down rods, but I seem to get tangled more when I do that. With the setup I use, I only get tangled when a lure decides to do something it's not supposed to, which is rarely.
> 
> ...


You must take really wide turns. the reason the lines are longer on the outsides is when you you can take tight turns you don't get tangled up. I hope you guys did not kill all the fish at west branch during the 3rd hottest summer of all time!


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

MuskieWolverine said:


> With 2 in the boat, I run 2 down rods off the back (I let these out the furthest) and 2 8.5 foot rods straight out. (I keep these the closest in)
> 
> Seems like most are running their out rods farther back than the down rods, but I seem to get tangled more when I do that. With the setup I use, I only get tangled when a lure decides to do something it's not supposed to, which is rarely.
> 
> ...


Thats actually just a flip flop from my spread minus two rods...It really should not matter as long as the lines are well staggered. I just like to have baits in the churning of the prop wash, it seems to trigger strikes often times. Some find it hard to believe. I think its always good to mix things up a bit too....especially when the fish are being picky.


----------



## MuskieWolverine (May 16, 2012)

Hoping to get out and mix it up this Sunday, assuming there is still water at WB. 

I keep my down rods running near the wash, but not in it....I don't have the right set up yet to run a prop rod.

Once I start mixing it up, then I worry I'm doing nothing right!


----------



## Hilde (Oct 21, 2008)

Legend killer said:


> You must take really wide turns. the reason the lines are longer on the outsides is when you you can take tight turns you don't get tangled up. I hope you guys did not kill all the fish at west branch during the 3rd hottest summer of all time!


You seem like a real douchebag man!


----------



## MuskieWolverine (May 16, 2012)

Legend:

We make pretty tight turns. Only time I get tangled is in big chop, or if a lure starts running like it shouldn't.

Are we done harping on summer fishing yet? Summer is over. Done with. I think I stated that I wasn't going to fish in water temps over 80 anymore. Give it a rest.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

I was just making an observation, a skilled muskie troller like yourself being skunked for almost a month. I think the trolling bite is on. I trolled for 200 yards and got a 42" @ CC


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

I only tangle up when I get a lure that runs off, I have had some barely wrap because I caught it early 
I have also had some bad tangles when I didn't catch the mess so fast, I just cut one line above the leader, untangle and retie 
I am going to start running a rod in the prop wash with about 10' of line out


----------

